# Megging a motor



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

hairdog said:


> It's been a while since I've had to meg a motor.
> What is a quick run down of the procedure to do this properly?
> Just want to make sure I haven't forgot anything before I do this.


Depends on the type of motor, but the basics are the same. Phase to ground for 10 minutes, take readings at 30 sec, 60 sec, and 10 min. Temp correct readings to 40 degrees C, calculate DAR and PI.


----------

